# SendMail für Windows Apache?



## Experience1986 (19. Februar 2003)

Hi,

ich suche ein kostenloses Sendmail für Apache WebServer und Windows, der die funfffktion mail() von PHP unterstützt.

Was könnt ihr da empfehlen?


----------



## dfd1 (21. Februar 2003)

Kopie von wampp (Windows with Apache, mysql, Perl and PHP)
_
BLAT - ein (sehr einfacher) E-Mail Versender

Warum BLAT? Weil es Sendmail für Windows nicht gibt. Jedenfalls nicht umsonst und OpenSource. Ein ebenfalls sehr einfacher kostenpflichtiger Sendmail-Clon für MS Windows ist IndigoMail , das auch die PHP-Anweisung mail()unterstützt.
BLAT ist gratis und OpenSource! Vgl. hierzu die BLAT Homepage.

Zu den Nachteilen von BLAT (leider)
=> Blat unterstützt nicht die PHP-Anweisung mail();
=> Blat ist kein wirklicher SMTP- (Postausgangs-) Server;
=> Blat benutzt also selbst andere SMTP-Server;
=> Blat unterstützt keine SMTP-Authentifzierung;
=> Blat unterstützt nicht SMTP after POP;
=> Blat braucht immer eine Textdatei für die Versendung einer Nachricht (die Message). 
Irgend etwas vergessen?
Zu Beginn ist es ratsam, die Grundkonfiguration von Blat zu ändern. Ein E-Mail-Formular von mir zum selbst probieren gibt es dann auch noch. Da ja BLAT eine Textdatei mit der eigentlichen Message braucht, beruht mein PHP-Script neben dem reinen Versenden auf das Dokumentieren des Nachrichtentextes in eine Datei (hier die Datei 'mail'), die bei jedem Vorgang überschrieben wird. Weitere Information zu dem Versender findet Ihr in der README von BLAT. 
_
Das Packet findest du unter:
www.apchefriends.org
Dem Blat-Mailer finedest du unter:
http://pages.infinit.net/che/blat/blat.html


----------



## Arne Buchwald (21. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dfd1 _
> *Zu den Nachteilen von BLAT (leider)
> [...]
> *


=> Blat funktioniert nicht wirklich, d.h. ich habe es aus einem Perl-Script heraus nicht ansteuern können.  

 Suchen erbringt das ein oder andere Mal auch passable Ergebnisse.


----------



## Experience1986 (21. Februar 2003)

Ich nutze ja auch ein Wampp System von den Apachefirendz. Aber leider ist da der Blat dabei und der unterstützt die mail()-Funktion ja nicht, ich will aber meinen Testserver genauso haben, das ich meine Scripts, wenn ich sie bei meinem Provider hochlade, nicht immer unschreiben muss.

Also brauche ich die Standard Mail() Funktion.

Es muss doch irgendein Ding geben, oder ist das wirklich nur SendMail?


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (26. Februar 2003)

Also bei mir funktioniert mail() in PHP immer ohne irgendwas dazuzuinstallieren. (Auf Windows.)


----------



## Experience1986 (26. Februar 2003)

Aber werden die mails auch versendet?

Aber irgendwie kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen, das ohne irgendwas die mail funktion geht, das wäre ja ein wunder


----------



## Terrance & Philipp (26. Februar 2003)

Ja Mails werden verschickt. Das System ist Win2000 IIS.


----------



## Experience1986 (26. Februar 2003)

Ach, der IIS, nein Danke. Der IIS ist 4 Wochen mit PHP und MySQL gut gelaufen (WinXP), aber dann hat PHP nur noch probleme gemacht, PHP , SQL und IIS runtergeschmissen hat nichts geholfen, weil die informationen immer noch gespeichert waren, also muss ich win neuinstallieren und bin dann endgültig bei Apache (Wampp2c) geblieben.


----------



## liondron (9. Februar 2011)

es kann hilfreich sein simplemail


----------

